

Ask HN: I'm building new blog software and would like your feedback - leftnode

Hi HN,<p>As the author of a few PHP frameworks that are starting to get more attention, I've been asked to provide documentation for them. Gladly! I love writing documentation.<p>However, I'm not a fan of the big three blog/CMS systems: Wordpress, Joomla, or Drupal, so I'm building my own. It's called Sankla and I'm marketing it like I would a paid product. If you're interested in being notified when I release the beta, feel free to register on http://sankla.org.<p>Why am I building my own? Several reasons:<p><pre><code>  * I enjoy writing open source software
  * I have a bit of NIH syndrome
  * I want to build lightweight and secure blog software
  * I want to build a flexible content management system/web builder
</code></pre>
I know, it's a lofty goal to go after software that corners a huge chunk of the market, but I think it's possible and I always enjoy a good challenge.<p>I'm asking if this is something you'd be interested in and if so, what features you'd like to see? So far, the biggest I've seen are a nice API and Markdown support. Sankla has both built in. I'm also doing my best to pay attention to common security vulnerabilities, such as using prepared queries, stopping CSRF attacks, preventing XSS, and man in the middle attacks.<p>Again, if you'd be interested in something like that, please register on the website and I'll notify you when the beta is launched.<p>Thank you for everything, HN.<p>http://sankla.org
======
revorad
If there was a blog where the writing interface was not completely different
from the published blog look itself, I'd blog more often.

So, I'd love a blog which just has an "Add New post" link right at the top.
When I click on it, it should add a new blog title and post at the top of the
blog (through AJAX), which I can start editing right there, without having to
reload the page. Hit publish when done. Come back to edit in-place anytime.
Extreme WYSIWYG.

~~~
leftnode
Sankla will work similarly to that in that when you start adding a new post,
it automatically renders so you'll see what the rendered content will look
like.

I do like the idea of doing an inline edit though. Thanks!

------
Jabbles
The more alternatives the merrier. Good Luck!

Well, up to a certain point...

